# Houston Soak N Smoke Herf



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay this was our Houston Monthly Herf - Installment #11. This month's herf was hosted by Sysrock (Bo) who had a soak and smoke at his apartment complex. We hung out by the pool, grilled some hamburgers & hotdogs and enjoyed some fine cigars and even better company.

Frank (Tx_Tuff) had been up for 25 hours straight but found some time to swing by for one quick smoke after a double shift at work. We had planned a team bomb on Frank, so we detonated it on him in his sleep-deprived state! Troy and I had picked up this box of Illusione hl (holy lanceros) from Dion's shop in Reno a couple weeks ago and had Dion sign the box to Frank in anticipation of organizing this bomb to help Frank fill his new humidor. Thanks to everyone (listed on that sheet in the photo) who pitched in and helped us on this bomb. Frank does a ton of work with the forum and is always instrumental in keeping our monthly herfs going. Thanks man!

Frank again.

Still Frank

Frank and Joe (BullyBreed)

Here's my Lito Gomez Small Batch 2 paired with a Shiner Bock. 

Me finishing up my LG. It was a nice long smoke.

Our three year old, Anthony and Mel's (Darren's Godiva's) son Steven. (This was one side of the soak part - there was a beach area and a regular pool as well.)

Bo's wife, Stephanie and Troy (BoomerD35)

Sam (Cypress), Martha (SamsGrl28) & Darren (SmokeingHandsomeDude)

Bo & Stephanie

Darren trying to decide what to smoke next. Such decisions!

Martha planning her next smoke.

Sam

Anthony having a blast!

A friendly game of Jenga even broke out!

I think I'm only missing Albert (aljrka) who was able to make it out later in the evening. We had a great time and the weather was absolutely wonderful for the herf. We called it a night around 1 am. Thanks Bo and Stef for hosting yet another great Houston Herf!

View attachment 7226


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

good times had by all it seems!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Man I was smoking in spirit with you all from out here. Looks like a great time and a great idea to bomb Frank. Thanks for getting the bombing organized when you were in Reno Troy and Rhonda. Thanks Bo and the hardcore gang for the great pictures. I always miss the good ones...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Times!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a blast! Great pics thanks for posting!!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Man,
I'm sorry I missed that one. Maybe I will be in town long enough to catch the next one.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Looked like it was fun!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like a smokin good time!!!!!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Man we missed this one both the wife and I had looonnnggg days at work. Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

I missed this one too, looks like all had a great time! It's been a while since I've seen the crew! I need to make sure and clear my schedule for the next herf!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Good times!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you had a great day with friends and cigars. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I am very envious of you TX folks... always looks like a good time!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, Stogie, you need to quit planning trips to be away when we have the herfs. Or are you trying to tell us something?  Just kidding. Anyway, we had a good turnout and I know there were a handful of Houston members who had prior commitments. Bummer. I know Anthony missed playing with your kids, EJ. He passed out on one of the lounge chairs an hour or so after it got dark. He was partied out!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah...what a great time!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I was going to go but didn't want Bo to get in trouble with his apartment manager for displacing too much pool water.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Smile, Martha


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Another great one. All I can say is we smoked a lot of cigars yesterday. I don't want to tally up the dollar value, but...

Bolivar ISOM
Fuente Opus X
Ashton ESG
Riqueza
RP Edge Corojo
AB MAXX


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Ahh yes the Houston crew knows how to do it up right. I will be in Houston 2 more times this year and these times we will hook up and herf. Once for my b-day in October and once in November. Thnaks for sharing H-town crew. Flint


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pictures Thanks for sharing. you guys do it right!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like you all had a great time. What great place to hang out too!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome stuff Rhonda, thanks for sharing! Looks like everyone had a superb time! Amazing bomb on Frank too - could not have happened to a better brother either. Top notch stuff right there from some top notch B/SOTL's! :biggrin::biggrin:

CD


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I got there a about 9 p.m. last night and had a great time. Great smokes, great friends, and a one hour drive home after flying in from South Africa....all very well worth it!!!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Wish I could have been there but I just got back from vacation in New Mexico and Colorado. Maybe next time. Looks like ya'll had a blast.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks like a smoking good time nice pics...


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

What a fun party. Nice group bomb. The LGs are fantastic.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

great pics thx for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Great pics!!!! I miss beer!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wish i coulda made it. gearing up for a 3 year tour in Germany. as always, those houston folk sure know how to "herf" it up!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like a great time! Wish I had could've made it! Everyone looks like they were enjoying themselves! But where were all the guys in their speedos? :biggrin:

Was it the June Herf or Frank's B-Day? LOL Love you baby--You're DA BOMB


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

vegasgirl said:


> Looks like a great time! Wish I had could've made it! Everyone looks like they were enjoying themselves! But where were all the guys in their speedos? :biggrin:
> 
> Was it the June Herf or Frank's B-Day? LOL Love you baby--You're DA BOMB


Now that is funny. Next time a speedo party just for Tiffany.

Sorry I missed this herf. Looks like fun as always. Hopefully July will work out.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

I too missed the Herf. I got bombed by Troy and Rhonda. Thanks guys. Steven enjoyed himself and so did Darren. Glad they could get out there. So when is next month's herf?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> I too missed the Herf. I got bombed by Troy and Rhonda. Thanks guys. Steven enjoyed himself and so did Darren. Glad they could get out there. So when is next month's herf?


Man, we're still recovering from this one! I'm just getting too old! I should have passed out on a lounge chair like Anthony ... but that probably would not have been acceptable. 



vegasgirl said:


> Looks like a great time! Wish I had could've made it! Everyone looks like they were enjoying themselves! But where were all the guys in their speedos? :biggrin:
> 
> Was it the June Herf or Frank's B-Day? LOL Love you baby--You're DA BOMB


Yeah, there wasn't a whole lot of swimming going on ... everyone was too busy smoking! And you're right, Frank is DA BOMB!


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

The Houston Crew is awesome! I hope you had a great time. 

Warmest Regards from Kansas City

Mark


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like a great time!! Nice pics!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like a grand time! Thanks for the pics.


Hey Rhonda - I see you got a Social Cigar shirt that fits nicely. The one I got is an 'XXL', and I'm more of a 'L' kind of guy. So I framed mine and hung it on the wall in the 'I wish I could smoke in this room' room.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

canney said:


> Smile, Martha


HaHa! I hate taking pictures for that reason, never get any good candid shots. :eeek:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn I only got to make 2 hours of an 11 hour party! My work tried its hardest to keep me away from this but I wouldn't let it. And damn that did pay off! I got hit by a friendship bomb that just blew me away!!! This is the BEST bomb I have ever been hit with and it has nothing to do with the cigars in it. As soon as I stop sleeping and working I will try to get pics and make a post!

Back to the herf, it was great seeing some of y'all even if it was only for a couple hours! And it was great to meet you Stephanie! Hope to see you at some more events!

I haven't missed a Houston Monthly Herf yet!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Houston knows how to herf. looks like another great party


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like a fun time for all - and you bombed the hell outta Frank! Could not happen to a nicer guy!:biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet deal... that looks like an awesome time.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

mark in kc said:


> The Houston Crew is awesome! I hope you had a great time.
> 
> Warmest Regards from Kansas City
> 
> Mark


Let us know if you ever make it down this way, Mark. SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE and Darren's Godiva know a good Karaoke bar for you


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Im down for Karaoke as long as some one else is singing but me. HAHAHA


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Hey Rhonda - I see you got a Social Cigar shirt that fits nicely. The one I got is an 'XXL', and I'm more of a 'L' kind of guy. So I framed mine and hung it on the wall in the 'I wish I could smoke in this room' room.


Yeah Mike, I won that Social Cigar shirt from a Camacho contest for an article I wrote about our trip to the Dominican to visit a cigar factory. I think it's an XL, but I like my tee shirts loose, so it worked out okay. Won an autographed box of Camacho 10th Anniversary cigars, Camacho cap, Camacho 5 pack sampler, the Social Cigar shirt, a handful of Social Cigar cutters and some Social Cigar flyers (which I guess they intended for me to frame up too). Guess I'm all hooked up on the Social Cigar scene for a while. And that "room" you speak of would be the garage at our place. So we can smoke in it, but it's not near as comfy as being in the house.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! Looks like y'all had a great time. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

You can catch me on the first episode of the next season of American Idol. The one where people take themselves too seriously and butcher songs. That is my style.

Seems like a great time was had by all. Keep Herfin!


----------

